# Graphics card with open source driver

## henke

I'm looking for a graphics card that has a open source driver supported/created by the card manufacturer.

I'd like it to support 1280x1024x32 and OpenGL

Hmm, that might have been too specific. Does anyone have a tip about a manufacturer?

Does anyone know of a site like www.linuxprinting.org or www.alsa-project.org for graphics cards?

----------

## squanto

Nvidia has pretty darn good support for their cards on linux. I think that any card up from the original geforce will suit your needs pretty well. A low end geforce4 will run about $60 USD.

Check out their site for linux: http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?IO=linux_display_1.0-3123

They have downloads and info on how to set up the driver correctly listed there.  The driver is in portage as well under nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx.

ATI makes great cards as well, but since I don't have any experience with them, I will let someone else address how to get more info on their cards.

-Andrew

----------

## henke

I know Nvidia and ATI have drivers for Linux. These are however closed source  :Sad: 

I'd like to try a 2.5.* kernel but I was under the impression that the drivers didn't work that well with the 2.5.* kernel series. (Mabey I'm wrong here.) 

Besided I'm getting kinda tired of having to go through the extra hoops each time I recompile my kernel just to get my nvidia card working  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterEgo

The latest Nvidia drivers work under 2.5.x.

----------

## mglauche

for a good card with open source drivers go for a matrox G4xx. Maybe u can find some used G400's somewhere cheap. They are not good in 3D but have quite decend 2d performance, and stunning 2d quality ..

----------

## henke

Thanks for the info guys

----------

## choward

 *mglauche wrote:*   

> for a good card with open source drivers go for a matrox G4xx. Maybe u can find some used G400's somewhere cheap. They are not good in 3D but have quite decend 2d performance, and stunning 2d quality ..

 

Do you know anything about the G550?  I'm looking at that for a dual-head setup and hopefully some decent Mesa performance.

----------

## lx

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> The latest Nvidia drivers work under 2.5.x.

 

Support working as off version 2.5.48+ cause of rusty's major module patch, I 've posted a very ugly and quick and dirty hack to get it working with the later version, I'm not going to repeat the patch, cause it's so ugly, but I posted it somewhere.

Cya lX.

----------

